#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  StruCAD V. 11

## JPx2

[SIZE="5"][FONT="Tahoma"]Here is a link to Strucad. Enjoy

DOWNLOAD:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: StruCAD V. 11

----------


## awer5

Here it is, but there is no ----- for it. Can someone please make one... Use 7-zip to unpack it.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

Dear Awer

What's password for download of the strucad 4share, please can for me.

Thanks in advance.

att.

----------

